
Ask HN: Weird, curious or bizzarre subreddits that you would like to suggest - maremmano
Sometimes I like to rediscover the good old days of the Internet, and I think I can find some of the frontier spirit on reddit (or maybe other communities like 4chan?).<p>What are the subreddit (or other forum) that you sometimes follow and that you would like to suggest to the HN community?<p>They can also be super niche but not necessarily inherent to technology or computer science.<p>(sorry for my english)
======
flyinglizard
The nth world problems series of subreddits. You can start with the second
world problems
([https://www.reddit.com/r/SecondWorldProblems/](https://www.reddit.com/r/SecondWorldProblems/)),
and climb all the way to the thousandth world
([https://www.reddit.com/r/1000thworldproblems/](https://www.reddit.com/r/1000thworldproblems/)).

Lots of amusing content on the Fifth World:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/FifthWorldPics](https://www.reddit.com/r/FifthWorldPics)
[https://www.reddit.com/r/FifthWorldProblems](https://www.reddit.com/r/FifthWorldProblems)

~~~
hashhar
I can't believe this slipped under me. In all the years I've been on reddit I
never once came as far as 4th world, let alone 1000th.

------
Judgmentality
[https://www.reddit.com/r/theocho](https://www.reddit.com/r/theocho) ... Weird
and wacky sports you've never heard of - funny and genuinely interesting

[https://www.reddit.com/r/shittyrobots](https://www.reddit.com/r/shittyrobots)
... Fairly self-explanatory - makes fun of shitty robots

[https://www.reddit.com/r/listentothis](https://www.reddit.com/r/listentothis)
... In my opinion, the best way to discover new music

[https://www.reddit.com/r/MachinePorn](https://www.reddit.com/r/MachinePorn)
... Pictures of really cool machinery

[https://www.reddit.com/r/EngineeringPorn](https://www.reddit.com/r/EngineeringPorn)
... Pictures and videos of neat engineering technologies

[https://www.reddit.com/r/mechanical_gifs](https://www.reddit.com/r/mechanical_gifs)
... Animations of cool mechanical devices

------
autogol
[https://www.reddit.com/r/UrbanHell/](https://www.reddit.com/r/UrbanHell/) \-
basically the exact opposite of /r/CityPorn

[https://www.reddit.com/r/trippinthroughtime/](https://www.reddit.com/r/trippinthroughtime/)
\- especially older posts

[https://www.reddit.com/r/FellowKids/](https://www.reddit.com/r/FellowKids/)
\- advertising and media (bad) attempts to appeal to younger audiences

[https://www.reddit.com/r/CrappyDesign/](https://www.reddit.com/r/CrappyDesign/)
\- self-explanatory

------
DanAndersen
Here are a few less-known subreddits I've been enjoying:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/ArtefactPorn/](https://www.reddit.com/r/ArtefactPorn/)
\-- active subreddit, lots of interesting miscellaneous images of old
historical items

[https://www.reddit.com/r/heraldry/](https://www.reddit.com/r/heraldry/) \--
coat of arms, etc

[https://www.reddit.com/r/imaginarymaps/](https://www.reddit.com/r/imaginarymaps/)
\-- good for worldbuilders

~~~
tmnvix
If you enjoy historical artefacts, you'll probably enjoy the 'History of the
World in 100 Objects' podcasts:

[http://www.britishmuseum.org/explore/a_history_of_the_world....](http://www.britishmuseum.org/explore/a_history_of_the_world.aspx)

------
trvrprkr
[https://www.reddit.com/r/SubredditSimulator](https://www.reddit.com/r/SubredditSimulator)

A bot-only subreddit where the bots post content based on Markov chains. There
are bots for many of the more popular subreddits so, essentially, each bot has
a "personality" that reflects a specific subreddit.

~~~
j4kp07
Is the creator of this sub anonymous?

------
JesseAldridge
[https://www.reddit.com/r/VXJunkies/](https://www.reddit.com/r/VXJunkies/) is
fun, but can be a bit hard to follow if you're not well versed in the field.

~~~
DiabloD3
Today I clicked on a random story off the HN front page, then found a random
comment on that story.

Then I clicked on the subreddit linked from that HN story. I saw a submission
in there by a guy I sub to on Youtube... referencing a reply to a video he
made that I watched like two days ago.

The hell? How does the Internet work?

~~~
mbrookes
Like this, apparently:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13835243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13835243)

------
divbit
Probably well known, but my favorite is always
[https://www.reddit.com/r/shittyreactiongifs/](https://www.reddit.com/r/shittyreactiongifs/)

glorious example:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/shittyreactiongifs/comments/50bnuj/...](https://www.reddit.com/r/shittyreactiongifs/comments/50bnuj/mrw_the_genie_grants_me_five_wishes_but_im_an/?ref=share&ref_source=link)

~~~
curiousgal
The ingenuity of some people coming with titles is uncanny!

------
dmerrick
/r/DesirePaths

Paths created by people walking off the intended paths

/r/DoesNotTranslate

Words or phrases without analogs in other languages

/r/FuckYou

Does what it says on the tin

/r/Heavymind

Trippy, heavy art

/r/hmmm

Pics that make you go, "hmmm"

/r/delusionalartists

Artists who think they are more qualified than they actually are

r/iamverysmart

People who are a little too proud of their intellect

~~~
phaed
I just spent way too long on /r/delusionalartists

------
dmerrick
/r/Serendipity

Meta-subreddit designed to introduce you to new subreddits

/r/Showerthoughts

Amusing, often insightful thoughts

/r/wholesomememes

Pleasant pictures that make you feel nice about the world

/r/Justrolledintotheshop

Tales from the auto mechanic

/r/LucidDreaming

Tips and stories for lucid dreaming

/r/marijuanaenthusiasts

Because /r/trees was taken

/r/PastAndPresentPics

Recreating old pics in present day

/r/PlayItAgainSam and /r/youtubehaiku

YouTube videos that get better each play

~~~
hashhar
The /r/trees and /r/marijuanaenthusiasts are a very funny bunch. That's like
their tagline. XD There are two other such pairs but I can't remember
(something to do with potatoes maybe?).

~~~
RubyPinch
[https://www.reddit.com/r/potatosalad/](https://www.reddit.com/r/potatosalad/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/JohnCena/](https://www.reddit.com/r/JohnCena/)

Are the two that you are probably thinking of

~~~
hashhar
Yep, that's it! XD

------
dmerrick
/r/A1B21F8244F

Weird encrypted messages, or just data dumps, or something else. The mystery
is the fun part.

/r/AmazonWTF

Strange things you can buy on Amazon

/r/bench and /r/fence

Originally spawned from amusing comments, these subreddits still get traffic

/r/AnimalsWithoutNecks

Yep

r/crazystairs

Cool staircases

~~~
drcode
Protip: Only visit links on r/AmazonWTF from an anonymous tab or bad things
will happen to your future Amazon recommendations.

------
astrange
Complain about car-centered design:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/urbanplanning](https://www.reddit.com/r/urbanplanning)

Just what it says:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/monkslookingatbeer](https://www.reddit.com/r/monkslookingatbeer)
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Roadcam](https://www.reddit.com/r/Roadcam)

Self-improvement:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/financialindependence/](https://www.reddit.com/r/financialindependence/)
[https://www.reddit.com/r/personalfinance/](https://www.reddit.com/r/personalfinance/)
[https://www.reddit.com/r/keto](https://www.reddit.com/r/keto)

------
imh
I recently found this one:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/hmmm/](https://www.reddit.com/r/hmmm/) It's very
good.

------
paullth
/r/enlightenedbirdmen/ VS v/r/MadMudmen/ Two communities locked in an eternal
battle

------
pizza
[http://reddit.com/r/sorceryofthespectacle](http://reddit.com/r/sorceryofthespectacle)

------
Zikes
[https://www.reddit.com/r/MaoGame/](https://www.reddit.com/r/MaoGame/)

If you break a rule of the Mao game you get a 24h ban, but nobody knows what
the rules are.

------
vijay_nair
[http://reddit.com/r/starterpacks/](http://reddit.com/r/starterpacks/) ...
reduces entire cultures and sub-cultures to one pithy image. Some memes just
pass over your head and this is a great way to get yourself familiarised with
the context those memes operate in.

------
ttd
I like to periodically browse through the top submissions of
[https://www.reddit.com/r/unity3d](https://www.reddit.com/r/unity3d) to see
what neat sorts of game prototypes people come up with. There are always some
very interesting little unpolished gems to see.

------
SAI_Peregrinus
[https://www.reddit.com/r/shurima/](https://www.reddit.com/r/shurima/)
[https://www.reddit.com/r/shurimaintensifies/](https://www.reddit.com/r/shurimaintensifies/)

~~~
hashhar
You do need Reddit Enhancement Suite installed to enjoy it to the fullest. XD

That was fun.

------
jccalhoun
there are some really great ones listed in this thread:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/31qe8n/what_is_t...](https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/31qe8n/what_is_the_weirdest_subreddit/)

------
ponderingHplus
Depending on your comment history, this recommender can suggest some pretty
weird ones. A warning, some of them can be NSFW.

[http://ponderinghydrogen.pythonanywhere.com/](http://ponderinghydrogen.pythonanywhere.com/)

------
brrrrrd
[https://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn/](https://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn/) *NIX
desktops and configs.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/badhistory/](https://www.reddit.com/r/badhistory/) a
little bit of fun

[https://www.reddit.com/r/mathriddles/](https://www.reddit.com/r/mathriddles/)

------
RubyPinch
[https://www.reddit.com/r/shittyfoodporn/](https://www.reddit.com/r/shittyfoodporn/)
and the rest of the shitty network

[https://www.reddit.com/r/PeopleFuckingDying/](https://www.reddit.com/r/PeopleFuckingDying/)
for when you want to see kids or animals falling over (no gore or death!)

------
enimodas
/r/mistyfront ... subreddit where a bot posts top posts of other subreddits.
Very varied, good content.

/r/tulpas ... People who try to make a sentient being inside their mind using
practice and self hypnosis. I don't really follow it, but it's a weird and
cool idea not many people know about, and it seems to work for some people.

~~~
rabidrat
About tulpas...it's basically ego manipulation. When combined with immature
ego development (most practitioners are 14-24 it seems), this is how Otherkin
happen.

~~~
crawfordcomeaux
I'm curious...how you define "ego manipulation" in this context?

~~~
rabidrat
The flexing of one's self-consciousness? Like meditation, submission, or
shadow work.

------
bergie
[https://www.reddit.com/r/onebag/](https://www.reddit.com/r/onebag/) \- for
the traveling hacker nomad

[https://www.reddit.com/r/spacex](https://www.reddit.com/r/spacex) \- for
rabid space geekery

------
Agent766
[https://www.reddit.com/r/ArtisanVideos/](https://www.reddit.com/r/ArtisanVideos/)
I love binging videos of people that are masters of their craft.

------
starmole
[https://www.reddit.com/r/BearJokes/](https://www.reddit.com/r/BearJokes/) ...
get your funny bone mauled!

------
tradersam
r/me_irl

The premier subreddit.

Edit:

Another favorite: r/HighQualityGifs

------
s0l1dsnak3123
/r/cableporn

Oddly satisfying pictures of very neatly arranged cables.

~~~
dflock
/r/oddlysatisfying

------
curiousgal
r/ImaginaryCityscapes/

Also r/ChildrenFallingOver

------
brentm
[https://www.reddit.com/r/powerwashingporn/](https://www.reddit.com/r/powerwashingporn/)

------
hprotagonist
/r/PartyParrot

------
shamaku
/r/C_S_T

------
grabcocque
Some of my favourite examples of the best and worst of Reddit.

/r/deepintoyoutube

/r/healsluts

/r/minihorses

/r/learnuselesstalents

/r/shitredditsays

------
miguelrochefort
/r/thebutton

[https://www.reddit.com/r/thebutton/](https://www.reddit.com/r/thebutton/)

